# Kinder pics



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I think I might have figured out what I have been doing wrong about getting pics posted, so I'm going to try now. If it doesn't work this stupid post with no pictures will be here (sorry)

Jan









This is Madame with her newborn kid Bolt, he is a wether now.









This is Tsu, one of my nubians, with her daughter Browner









This is Browner and her sister Blacker, when they were kids.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

very beautiful..... :greengrin:


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Thank you very much! I am really happy I figured it out, I just was expecting to see the pics before I hit "submit".

Jan


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Very nice looking goats!! I absolutely love the twin does' names!!! I've never seen a true kinder...amazing how the 2 breeds "work" together to get such a pretty goatie. Bolt sure is a cutie, he has the classic newborn pygmy face, short and chubby.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I love that last picture - they are so darn cute!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I think Bolt's face changed a bit, here's a picture of him when he was older. I don't have him anymore, he went to a friend. 









I really love the kinders, they are just right for an all purpose homestead goat. Some of them make quite a bit of milk, too. I'm not sure yet how that is going to work out for mine. This year I will see udders from the first does who were born here, that is going to be a big deal for me. The two does I got from Missouri have lovely udders, but the one with the near perfect udder has tiny teats. And quite a bit of milk. They are too small and don't make enough milk for commercial uses, but they are great for homestead uses.

Here's one of my bucks, Domino. 









Jan


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Domino is GORGEOUS! Bolt still has a cute face and just look at his eyes! They are so sweet looking.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

very nice!

so your buck is what generation Kinder?


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

WOW! Are they cool looking or what?! I've never seen a kinder personally.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Bolt really is cute, and he is also very sweet, everyone was seriously taken with him.

Domino is a first generation kinder. My other buck, Ray, is a second generation. He is solid black. Of the two does I got from Missouri, Madame is a second generation, and her grandmother was a pygmy goat. The other is Triscuit, she is a fourth generation. All the kids born here are first or second generation. There are no other kinders in New Mexico that we know about. I gather there were some at one time, but not anymore, only me. I'm hoping to change that. This is Triscuit - you can sort of see her udder.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

What exactly is a kinder? I didnt know it was a cross.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

A kinder is a cross between a nubian and a pygmy in the first generation only. After that they are only bred kinder to kinder. This is the father of all my first generation kinders so far, the nubian I have bred this year is bred to a different pygmy buck this time.









He is Silver, he went to live with the person in my county who is the center of the thriving pygmy goat community here. She has quite a few bucks, so I am going to be able to get more variety. And my Silver thinks he went to heaven, he got to breed some pygmy does.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Alright so mini nubians are nigi and nubian, and Kinders are pigmy and nubian. Wow nubians are used alot i see.


----------



## Seven Dwarfs (Jan 17, 2010)

They are beautiful!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Beautiful goats!! They are all so pretty! Thanks for sharing the pictures!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh my, the pic of Bolt as a baby is adorable. I like his older pic too. Very sharp pics-good photograper/camera. :thumb: Thanks for sharing!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Yes Nubians are used a lot. It seems like many of the dairy breeds are getting crossed with Nigerians now to get smaller versions, but I think the nubians were used regularly first. But is might be accidental. The first kinders that were named kinders and caused the registry to be started were bred because the founder of the breed had nubians and pygmies and her nubian buck died. She wanted the nubian bred and the pygmy buck was volunteering, so she had this cross. They turned out to be such great goats that she did all the work to actually start to establish a breed. When I got started with kinders I had no idea how difficult it would be to have a breed that doesn't exist anywhere near me. Can't even imagine how it would be to literally be the only one. That was about 25 years ago. 

Thanks you everyone for your nice comments.

Jan


----------

